# I dont know what to think of this... ???



## preso (May 1, 2009)

:scratchhead:
I am worried about my stepson, his bio mother buys him anything he wants. She most recently bought him a new car and he isn't even old enough to drive it.

I feel she is bribing him and creating a monster, and there is nothing we can do about it. What will become of him?
He doesn't even do well in school as he is supposed to have ADHD, but all I see is a lazy kid who plays stupid.. I dont even know if he should be driving at 16 since his bio mother and father says he has it ( he is not on medication for it anymore and hasn't been for 10 years)
I just dont know what to make of it. He has had the new car 6 months now, it sits in his driveway and he only drives it occasionally when someone can take him driving as he has a permit. 
whats going to hapen here with this?


----------

